# Road Trip to Muscat, Oman



## Farahmsade (Mar 23, 2014)

I am planning a road trip to Muscat with our 3 little boys.

The aim is to enjoy the nature and explore the Omani culture and history by going through the little towns on the way (with overnight saty).

For those of you who did such trip, could you share your thoughts and give some tips on few aspects such as the safety of the roads, points of interest, name pf towns which have historical or natural places, ... etc.

Thank you in advance


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Farahmsade said:


> I am planning a road trip to Muscat with our 3 little boys.
> 
> The aim is to enjoy the nature and explore the Omani culture and history by going through the little towns on the way (with overnight saty).
> 
> ...


Hi
I often travel in Oman and have written extensively about it in my Desert Div blog listed in my signature. Have a trawl thru the Oman mountains and plains section - loads of info there but please feel free to ask any supplementary questions


----------



## Farahmsade (Mar 23, 2014)

Thank you. Intersting information with detailed description. I have two children and one infant, and therefore we where not sure how they will handle the long drive. However we where thinking to stay overnight in one of Nizwa hotels and spend more time in this town to explore its markets and forts, and most interestingly the jebal al shams. Bahla also on the plan with its cave. Most importantly we are concern whether the whole plan/trip would be interesting and fun to them


----------



## marcinou (Jun 20, 2014)

*Feedback from your trip*

Hi Farahmsade
I'm also planning to do a similar trip with my wife and 3 kids, and your feedback about your trip would be very useful. So I would really appreciate if you could give me some tips about your trip.
Thanks


----------



## sadiqsons (Apr 5, 2015)

*Short Trip to Oman from UAE*

I have visited Oman (alone) on last Thursday... it was awesome... I went through Hatta Oman border.....
Becareful for speed limits.... i had four light flashes from speed cameras... when i exceed from specified limit speed.... 
Though they did not charged me any thing during the trip... but i heard that GCC has their system to charge GCC residents through their well maintained system... I am waiting for list of my fines which oman will send to UAE RTA and RTA will charge me for the same.....

Express way to muscat is surrounded by hills.... some construction going around the roads... but if you go through the normal route ... you will find lot of good constructions allowed with plenty of shopping centres.

Climate was awesome.... Fuel is cheaper than UAE..... I have spend 150 AED for fuel (Toyota Avalon 3.0) during the whole trip of two days (left on Thursday and came back in Friday evening). 
Visa Charges at border are AED 50 for each person.


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

sadiqsons said:


> I have visited Oman (alone) on last Thursday... it was awesome... I went through Hatta Oman border..... Becareful for speed limits.... i had four light flashes from speed cameras... when i exceed from specified limit speed.... Though they did not charged me any thing during the trip... but i heard that GCC has their system to charge GCC residents through their well maintained system... I am waiting for list of my fines which oman will send to UAE RTA and RTA will charge me for the same..... Express way to muscat is surrounded by hills.... some construction going around the roads... but if you go through the normal route ... you will find lot of good constructions allowed with plenty of shopping centres. Climate was awesome.... Fuel is cheaper than UAE..... I have spend 150 AED for fuel (Toyota Avalon 3.0) during the whole trip of two days (left on Thursday and came back in Friday evening). Visa Charges at border are AED 50 for each person.


Sounds fun. Thinking of doing this alone next weekend....


----------

